# Carpet vs Wall color



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Perhaps better to think if you'd rather change your wall color some day and then what color would your carpet be?
I'd pick carpet color you can live with for a long time and then pick a wall color (unless you love the wall color).
I'd guess a green might go with terra cotta; look online for color wheels; they'll show contrast, and similar shades etc...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use Color Impact from Tiger Color in color consulting work. You can try it free to build color wheels and do all sorts of explorations. Virtual painting programs like Ben Moore's are helpful. The ColourLovers site may be helpful also.

Www.colourlovers.com


----------



## beeristhebest (Mar 6, 2012)

I would go with a plush grey or white. Not a lot of things can go with orange.


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

Blue compliments orange. For terra cotta, I'd look at some navies.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I like neutral carpet, then I always use accent rugs in whatever color I choose.


----------



## SarahGarden (Apr 30, 2012)

uh its difficult with that rich coulour on your walls, i would think about repainting walls to something neutral.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Myroom has left the building me thinks.


----------



## TileLindsey (May 1, 2012)

hmm, I think a good combination of terra cotta orange would be a lighter shade of orange too.. or cream or something like that..


----------



## Janetp (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree to go with a neutral carpet, as you will change you wall color long before the carpet goes, as it is more costly to replace. Why don't you consider hardwoods or even laminate and you can put a large area rug to go with the walls. This way, you can change it in a few years and not have to stick to certain colors. The best thing we did was put in hardwoods. I have had every color under the sun in the bedrooms, and it's cheaper to buy a decent area rug, repaint walls and buy new bedding than it is to change out carpeting in 3 or 4 years when you are ready for another change.
Good Luck!


----------

